# RAM overclock stability



## peripheral1 (Mar 22, 2019)

i'm trying to overclock my HyperX Fury 2400mhz CL 15 to 3133mhz cl 16. i tested it on AIDA 64 Stress Test for more than an hour and it ''works'', but now i'm having some crashes once in a while. i'm using 1.35v, is it safe to try 1.4v or i should just give up and try to overclock to 3066mhz? i'm using this timings below


----------



## natr0n (Mar 22, 2019)

In my opinion 2600 to 2800 mhz would be a safer/ more stable overclock.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2019)

I think you are being overly optimistic, even by my optimistic standards!  I ran my last set of DDR4 at 1.4V for well over a year before I sold them (and tested them before I put them up for sale) and they were fine, personally for 24/7 use I would not go above 1.4V, but please note not all memory is the same, yours may not stand up to voltage as well.

I would suggest to start, if you want to be optimistic aim for 3000mhz, initially loosen timings to CL17 (or 18), and drop the other main timings by 2 digits, increase the voltage initially to 1.375 and test, again in my personal experience modern games is the best way to test stability, maybe start with AIDA64 and confirm with a couple of demanding games.

If all is well, tweak downwards, so the easiest route to that is by just lowering voltage firstly in very small increments, see where that gets you.  Secondly, work on that balance between voltage and timings, starting again at 1.375 but try tightening timings BUT just one at a time, it can be a time consuming process but if the end product is a stable system with realistic voltages and sensible timings and increased speeds then it's a winner..... providing you do not sacrifice latency too significantly that it negates the speed if you get my meaning, RAM is often a fine balancing act.

Having said all that, for anyone inexperienced in memory overclocking, many would recommend going just 10mhz up to 100mhz max at a time and see what speed/latency combination you can achieve initially with 1.35V, obviously all this takes longer and I am impatient but be sensible with timings and voltages otherwise you may find you will need to invest in new RAM.


----------



## peripheral1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I think you are being overly optimistic, even by my optimistic standards!  I ran my last set of DDR4 at 1.4V for well over a year before I sold them (and tested them before I put them up for sale) and they were fine, personally for 24/7 use I would not go above 1.4V, but please note not all memory is the same, yours may not stand up to voltage as well.
> 
> I would suggest to start, if you want to be optimistic aim for 3000mhz, initially loosen timings to CL17 (or 18), and drop the other main timings by 2 digits, increase the voltage initially to 1.375 and test, again in my personal experience modern games is the best way to test stability, maybe start with AIDA64 and confirm with a couple of demanding games.
> 
> ...





Thank you so much! i've already tried 3000mhz CL 16 and it worked really fine with 1.320v. i used it for nearly 3/4 months with no problems, thats why i'm trying to reach a little more clock. i'll try with 1.4v and test on modern games and aida64 as you said, if it doesn't work i'll go back for de 3000mhz cl  16. thank you


----------



## Hardi (Mar 22, 2019)

if 3000c16 worked fine, then going 3133c16 gives you.. well maybe 1% better scores in real life. i'd just leave it at that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 22, 2019)

There is a really useful program called typhoon, which reads your ram, and tells you what chips they are. You can then google said chips and find others who have oc'd their ram,  which will help you with settings for getting the best oc. Here is a pic of the output from my ram-


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 22, 2019)

MemTest64 is the best stability test ever. 20 loops with 75% of the total installed amount and no errors = 100% stable(in my experience).

Another thing you need to incorporate into the routine is performance testing. It's not all about higher clocks, or tighter timings. It's mostly about stability with whichever combination of clocks and timings yields the best performance. With lower latency being more important for performance than any other metric.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 22, 2019)

There's a ton of misinformation about permissible DRAM voltages... it depends a lot on who made them.   With DDR3, you wanted Mushkin Redline (OEM = Hynix) ... I have seen folks do 1.94 when everyone was screaming > 1.5 was all doom and gloom.

We saw the same thing with DDR4 tho I haven't really seen any evidence as yet as to which modules are performing best.  So let's just gfo buy what Intel says.

https://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115

_“1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no “safe” (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best.”_ *– *

basically the same thing Intel says about CPU overclocking 'for warranty puposes' .   That is taken to mean ....

1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage
What I always do is visit the manufacturer forums and see what other people are getting ... instead of inrementally creeping up over hours and hours, take an early jump and take advantage of all those other folks efforts.   Manufacturer staff is usually helpful on those forums and some of those folks have seen what works and what don't.

I always do an overnight memtest 86+ before deciding "it's a keeper" ... but the final test is always RoG real Bench Multitasking stress test with all memory 'in use' for at least 4 hours.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 22, 2019)

1.4v is 100% FINE on all ddr4 sticks, I'm sure


----------



## peripheral1 (Mar 23, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> MemTest64 is the best stability test ever. 20 loops with 75% of the total installed amount and no errors = 100% stable(in my experience).
> 
> Another thing you need to incorporate into the routine is performance testing. It's not all about higher clocks, or tighter timings. It's mostly about stability with whichever combination of clocks and timings yields the best performance. With lower latency being more important for performance than any other metric.




Thank you! i'll try this one.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 23, 2019)

1.4v is definitely fine. I had been running 1.5v through my kit for a while and know of people running 1.8v daily without issue. It’s a matter of how far you’re willing to push for nigh on zero benefit.


----------



## peripheral1 (Mar 23, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> There's a ton of misinformation about permissible DRAM voltages... it depends a lot on who made them.   With DDR3, you wanted Mushkin Redline (OEM = Hynix) ... I have seen folks do 1.94 when everyone was screaming > 1.5 was all doom and gloom.
> 
> We saw the same thing with DDR4 tho I haven't really seen any evidence as yet as to which modules are performing best.  So let's just gfo buy what Intel says.
> 
> ...



thank you! it helps me a lot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 23, 2019)

peripheral1 said:


> Thank you so much! i've already tried 3000mhz CL 16 and it worked really fine with 1.320v. i used it for nearly 3/4 months with no problems, thats why i'm trying to reach a little more clock. i'll try with 1.4v and test on modern games and aida64 as you said, if it doesn't work i'll go back for de 3000mhz cl  16. thank you


In that case you may be better served seeing if you can tighten those 3000mhz timings by using 1.35V which is within most DDR4 recommended spec.


----------

